# What the recovery felt like



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, so I've gotten many questions asking how I felt when I recovered...Well I'll explain..
Well..first some mood-swings come, then some anxiety came, and some depression, the emotions was also...confusing. The DP came back for a short amount of time then, but much weaker than the time before, and then, when it left again, I felt perfect.
So..what you can expect from recovery is:
You will see/hear/think clearer, your head won't be racing 24/7, you'll be more relaxed, you'll be more connected to yourself, your surroundings and your emotions.
And you pretty much..forget what DP was like..it's like..I know what it felt like, but it's as if I was thinking differently back then. When I had it and thought about it it felt..so real, when I think about it now it doesn't seem real at all..it's as if I've never had it.

Also, a tip to reduce the chance of falling back: Don't try doing everything at once, NOW is when your life starts, the time before DP..hmm..you can consider it as a beta release of the real life.

Also: no stress, on that point you should become like me, if you're 20 minutes too late for school, you can easily spare 20 more minutes not to stress.

That's what I had to say for now.
God's peace be with you all!
Peace and love.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

Xerei said:


> Well, so I've gotten many questions asking how I felt when I recovered...Well I'll explain..
> Well..first some mood-swings come, then some anxiety came, and some depression, the emotions was also...confusing. The DP came back for a short amount of time then, but much weaker than the time before, and then, when it left again, I felt perfect.
> So..what you can expect from recovery is:
> You will see/hear/think clearer, your head won't be racing 24/7, you'll be more relaxed, you'll be more connected to yourself, your surroundings and your emotions.
> ...


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

How long have you been suffering? And what was the cause of your DP? Was it depression related?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> How long have you been suffering? And what was the cause of your DP? Was it depression related?


depression, anxiety, panic attacks, 4-5 years.


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

non stop or on and off?


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Angel_heaven said:


> non stop or on and off?


5 weeks in a row when i was on a vacation, otherwise on and off unless lack of sleep. Only when I was outside and stuff though, now I don't even have it then.


----------

